

The Future of Online Advertising - jen_mcfadden
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2011/11/14/the-future-of-online-advertising/

======
sixtofour
Interesting take on advertising and presence, especially if you follow through
to his Counterparties <http://counterparties.com/>, and thence to Percolate
<http://www.percolate.com/>.

